# 1998 Altima- Keyless entry: can it be installed



## geo0714 (May 16, 2006)

My daughter bought a used 1998 GXE Altima. There was no remote keyless entry with it, and thinking that it was just missing, I bought one from eBay. After trying to program it on her car, and the programming procedure not working as it should have, I discovered to my amazement that the car doesn't have the option installed (actually, I didn't know it WAS an option - I just assumed all newer cars had it). My wife has a '98 GLE with the option. I compared the two cars and my daughters car doesn't have the "Security" light on the dash. Question: Is the factory remote keyless entry option something that can be fairly easily added, assuming I could get the parts at a salvage yard? I'm not so concerned about adding the hardware as I am concerned that the wiring is not installed. Anyone have any experience with it? What parts would need to be added or replaced? Thanks in advance.


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the 98 GXE and it does have the light and i did the same thign you did buying the remote and it worked. The prodecure was something like stick the key in 3 timees and take it out then press the button on the remote.. something like that right? also, you might want to check the fuse box on the left side of the engine when facing the car to see if the fuses are there.


----------

